# Best way to tie down table mounted projector stand?



## Mod Dig (May 28, 2009)

I built a projector stand which I've mounted on a dining table and I'm trying to figure out the best way to tie it down. 

Here are some photos:




What I'm thinking is to get 2 ratchet straps like these: http://www.uscargocontrol.com/1x15ratchetstrapwshook-p-5.html run them over the horizontal tube with 1 strap on each side of the vertical tube, run them under the table, hook the 2 hooks together, then ratchet down to tighten. 

For tying down the projector to the mounting arms I'm thinking of getting some adjustable bungee cords like these: http://www.amazon.com/Master-Lock-3..._1?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1265938382&sr=8-1 hooking them onto the space in the mounting arms (3rd picture) running them across, around, and underneath the length of the projector, hooking the other hook into the space, and tightening down since the bungee is adjustable. 

Basically I'd like some feedback on whether you think this would be the best way to tie the stand and projector down. It's quite stable as it is, but this is for peace of mind just in case something were to happen.

Thanks!


----------

